# How to set up this Home Theatre System?



## Necrosphere9 (Aug 14, 2008)

Soon, I am going to be buying a 37" Vizio HDTV and a 5.1 surround sound system. I am also going to be buying a very well put together gaming computer (Not including specs as they are not necessary).

My idea is to connect my PC to run the video through the TV and buy a seperate 2.1 surround sound for my computer as I heard 5.1 surround is not easily done on a PC. How would I go about connecting all of these things together? What are the necessary cables?


----------



## TxTazDad (Aug 1, 2008)

5.1 should be no problem on a PC, I've had it for years now. As far as the video, the best connection would probably be an S-Video cable, I have a Vizio as well & it also has a VGA port just for PC use.


----------



## Necrosphere9 (Aug 14, 2008)

Really? I though I would need a special sound card or something for 5.1 surround sound. What about HDMI, wouldn't that be better than S-video?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Take care when you buy the 5.1 HT. Some of the all-in-one units do not have the capability to input a signal from an outside source. Look at the specs carefully to make sure. I would look for a system built around a traditional receiver 

If you're having the PC built I would buy a sound card that has an digital output. Then its just a matter of a single cable between the PC and the receiver.


----------



## Necrosphere9 (Aug 14, 2008)

Great, thanks!


----------



## Necrosphere9 (Aug 14, 2008)

yustr said:


> Take care when you buy the 5.1 HT. Some of the all-in-one units do not have the capability to input a signal from an outside source. Look at the specs carefully to make sure. I would look for a system built around a traditional receiver



Now what does that mean exactly? I haven't found anything that resembles what you said. Please give me an example or send a link to a product with that please :smile:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

For example THIS ONE has only one digital input (some have zero) and only HDMI output so you would not be able to connect your PC and your HD cable box to the unit and your TV has to accept HDMI. Maybe not an issue for you now but these give very limited growth/flexibility.

Where as THIS ONE  has three digital inputs and multiple outputs.

These are just examples. I have not researched them.


----------



## TxTazDad (Aug 1, 2008)

yes you would need a 5.1 sound card, HDMI is better than S-Video. My Vizio has 3 HDMIs, S-Video & VGA & a digital out


----------

